# Many new naturals! Old tree must go.



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have to cut down an old tree or bush, something in between. It is almost dead, a few scattered leafs and some unripe berries is all that is left. Fungus and moss all over it already. I have no idea what wood it is, though.



















Lots of great forks in it!

I cut down one limb today to see if the wood is useable. Turns out it is still alive inside. Got five good forks from that limb alone.










I started with the smallest fork.










Debarked it and then just gave it two microwave sessions, and it was dry. Filed and sanded, then oiled and it is ready for a light butterfly band set.










I already debarked the biggest fork, it will make a great natural Phoenix.



















Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Okay! . . . Now we are gonna see something.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

I CANT WAIT 2 SEE WHAT THE CHUNKY ONE TURNS OUT LIKE !!!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i like the look of that big chuncky 1


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Cant wait to see what you make from that monster fork!!


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

The tree looks like cornelian cherry (Cornus mas)....If so it is also a very good bow wood as well..


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Will be a natural "Lead Launcher" (the design I made for Gamekeeper John). Instead of two pieces of multiplex, this will be made from one thick natural fork.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Got a slightly healthier one of those growing in the garden , will be interested to see how those folks turn out as I've not touched it but may have to if it's nice wood , then explain to the wife why there's a sudden gap in the shrubbery ......

Pat


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

It might be that wood type, wikipedia says it sinks in water... which it does.

Very dense wood for sure!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The saw now rests. So do the shaping rasp and file.


















Rounding is next.

Already hard to believe that this is still a natural fork.

Jörg


----------



## Alister (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow nice work with the thick fork! The carving of it looks great! What set of bands or tubes are you hoping to use on that monster?

..Alister


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Won't be a monster anymore once it is finished...

Will use Thera Band Gold, two or three layers per side.

Jörg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow and holy mackerel!!! I have no idea how you were able to cut that out of that branch, but what a masterful slingshot. Could not be stronger unless made out of steel. And that handle shape is super. I'm gonna love that one when it's done!


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looking good joerg!


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Have finished the "Natural Lead Launcher".

The wood is very dense and strong, but the grain is boring and it does not take well to staining. I decided to coat it with black paint and polyurethane, to give it this "plastic like" look.

Came out really nice! Hard to believe it is a natural fork.


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

That is one heck of an unnatural natural , you wouldn't believe it came from a tree , lovely job ......

Pat


----------



## PeterG (Jul 11, 2011)

Sweet job Jeorg! Keep up the good work.

-Peter


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

fantastic job joerg do you draw the design on by hand or do you use a template??


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Fantastic! If I had not seen this I would have thought it was metal or polymer.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

that is gorgeous


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

mckee said:


> fantastic job joerg do you draw the design on by hand or do you use a template??


In this case I used the template I sent to John a while ago.


----------



## AJT (Dec 25, 2010)

Joerg,

I am really fasinated by the very sophisticated and effective deisgns you are able to turn a simple natural fork into; so my question is........how do you cut natural forks into those nice shapes, and what equiptment do you use for some of your designs???
That was one beautiful catty









Cheers,
AJ


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

AJ, I use the most simple tools. A power jigsaw for the outline, then the rasp for the entire shaping job. File and sandpaper for the finer work.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I am very pleased that a natural metamorphosis. ¡SPECTACULAR!

certainly very comfortable


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks, Chepo, this compliment is very precious to me, coming from a true master of naturals.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Woderful Joerg, really a dark warrior, it looks like a Ninja!


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That's an impressive looking slingshot, nice work.
Martin


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

By the way, I found out what the wood is. It is NOT cornelian cherry, but closeley related, from the "cornus" family as well.

It is "Common Dogwood (Cornus sanguinea)". Rufus Hussey used a lot of dogwood for his forks. So it seems I made a good choice! The wood is hard and dense, one of the hardest wood types that grow native in Germany.


----------



## aussie commando (Jun 24, 2011)

increcible


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing work. Very strong. Very nice looking. Impressive!


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

i agree to all of the others above. very nice slingshot and i do not know how you managed to get the lead launcher shape from the wood, which is also something i consider a special feature of the slingshot.once again very nice work.(would be better if the wood had a nice grain on it. what do you guys think?)


----------

